
Show HN: Pact – a safe smart contract language (web editor) - buckie
http://kadena.io/try-pact/
======
fiatjaf
I think everybody knows this, but I don't: what is the use case of something
like a private blockchain with smart contracts?

~~~
spopejoy
There's a number of applications for permissioned blockchains, perhaps even
running in a "public" context. But the main application so far is inter-
organizational transactional systems. Smart contracts in this context are as
useful as in the public case (aka Ethereum), for defining and socializing
business logic and processes. Fixed consensus membership doesn't fundamentally
alter this.

